# My tank cracked :D



## FireRed (Jan 21, 2012)

*My tank cracked  so what are the best tanks out there???*

My tank cracked. I was cleaning it out today and the side snapped.My betta girl was in a plastic cup and I just drained the water, past the crack, and tapped it. She's swimming around now. Anyhow I can't get a new tank till tommorrow( pet store isn't open on sundays) so I'm going to get a new tank tomorrow morning. I need ur best betta tank recommendations ASAP. I want a 2.5 gallon. Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I would go for about five gallons.They are easier to heat,and more stable.Pluse your little lady would enjoy the extra room!


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

DITTO, plus a 5 gallon would give you extra space for a snail or shrimp.


----------



## FireRed (Jan 21, 2012)

Any good brands tho? I hate TopFin so much right now!!!


----------



## KCBear (Jan 16, 2012)

I would recommend Aqueon and Marineland tanks. I have always used those and they are great.


----------

